# Beach Chairs and Umbrellas on Kauai



## DougH (Aug 17, 2012)

Just got back from 2 weeks at the Marriott Waiohai in Poipu.  There were 6 in my family and we all wanted to have beach chairs and umbrellas for our time on the beach, but when I checked with the rental companies...it was pretty steeply priced.

So...here's my suggestion to anybody else that wants to do this.  Go to Costco and buy their Tommy Bahama folding beach chairs for $32.  They have several recline settings, a holder for your drinks, a cell phone holder, a 'cooler' lined zippered pouch on the back (you can put ice and a few 'beverages' in it) and another zippered pouch on the back to stick stuff in.  

Then go to K-Mart and buy their 10x10 EZ pop-up tent canopy for $50.  It folds down into a very easily carry-able pouch.

On your last day on the beach, walk down the beach and ask peeps if they want to buy your chairs for $25 each, and your canopy for $30.  People will jump all over it.  

Bottom line at the end of your trip you had a chair for $7 each, and the canopy for $20.  About 10% of what it would cost you to rent the same.

Hope this helps somebody like it did us.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 17, 2012)

There's also a whole big thread around here for leaving your beach gear for the next guest at your timeshare.  Kind of a "pay it forward" thing.

Dave


----------



## BevL (Aug 17, 2012)

I can't believe we've never thought of that!!


----------



## Safti (Aug 17, 2012)

BMWguynw said:


> There's also a whole big thread around here for leaving your beach gear for the next guest at your timeshare.  Kind of a "pay it forward" thing.
> 
> Dave



My family of 5 will be going to Waiohai next Friday (Aug. 24). I went to the Swap my gear site to see if I could continue the swap. No takers. If I don't hear from anyone, I may just do the Costco thing.


----------



## Tacoma (Aug 18, 2012)

Some timeshares actually have a place where guests can drop off or pick up slightly used beach gear from previous travellers.  I managed to get the beach mats and left them behind when we departed.  It's at least worth asking about.  I checked the first couple of days on each island.

The costco trick is a good one especially for people who really don't like to sit on the ground. I remember the old days where those kind of things would be duct taped together as the second piece of luggage.  Too expensive an option these days.

Joan


----------



## DougH (Aug 18, 2012)

BMWguynw said:


> There's also a whole big thread around here for leaving your beach gear for the next guest at your timeshare.  Kind of a "pay it forward" thing.
> 
> Dave



Yeah I was aware of that place where you can post to borrow things from people when they leave the island. But it seems to be very rare where you can find a match at your resort for somebody's leaving and you're arriving. So I just found this Costco arrangement to be very advantageous for us, and to cost us almost nothing, and then to benefit others when we leave.


----------

